# what is Registered numbers



## Nate1da (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking to relabel shirts under my brand name 
but I'm confused ive done some brand case studies I like and see other brands with marks of

CA xxxxx
RN xxxxx
made in xxxxxx

what are they referring too.. patents ? 
just confused about the aspects of labeling and selling 
help would be appreciated


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here are the complete relabeling rules from the FTC: https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...y-through-labeling-requirements-under-textile

When relabeling, the law requires you either use your full legal company name on the label or use an RN#. CA#'s are for Canada.

You can apply for your own RN# here: https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=INS

Basically, this information should be copied from the original label to your own label:

1. Fabric content (100% cotton, 100% polyester, etc.)
2. Country of Origin.
3. Size

This information you can change:

1. Company name
2. RN#
3. Care instructions (should be based on your decoration method. For example if screenprinting you would want to add 'do not iron' to the label).


----------

